# what to do for my poor betta?



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

I have a betta in a 1 gallon bowl w/some live plant (java moss). Recently went on a 3-week vacation. My mom was here the first two weeks I was gone, fish on their own the third week. The fish were fed (half the normal amount) the first two weeks, but unfortunately she forgot to do any water changes on the betta bowl (my main tank is just fine). When I got home, the betta looks very skinny. Mom said oh yeah he stopped eating. I have no idea for how long she was feeding him and it wasn't getting eaten. I did a complete water change the first day home, another 50% later the week. I didn't test the water before cleaning because I was so anxious to give him clean water, so I don't know if it had high ammonia or nitrates or what.

Parameters are now ammonia- 0, nitrites- 0, nitrate- 5. Betta has clamped fins, lies on the bottom, just comes up for air and to eat. Doesn't eat well- he tries but misses the food half the time (I siphon it out w/a straw). It's been a week & half but he seems to be getting skinnier and more listless. I was hoping clean water and feeding up would help, but is he irreparably damaged from the stress and pollution? is it possible he has a parasite? should I dose with aquarium salt? I really don't want to dose w/meds until I know why


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Nobody can help?*

He is still looking very poor. I did regular water change a few days ago, added 1tsp aquarium salt. He has started swimming around more, still not eating very well. Just as thin. Is there a chance he will recover, or should I put him out of his misery?

I have a ten gallon almost ready for him to move into (w/anubias and java fern on driftwood, a sponge filter and a heater) but worried now that the stress of the move might kill him if he's already in such bad shape.


----------



## GoldenGirl11 (Nov 9, 2014)

Try AQ salt. I had a betta who had a weird disease, but it doesn't fit this description. AQ salt should help


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

I did use aquarium salt. And this was over a year ago. The fish died.


----------



## susankat (Aug 1, 2015)

Whats the temp of the tank? Bettas prefer water around 80 degrees.


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

It's 78. There's a different betta in that tank now, I've had him for a year and he's doing great.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

HAHAHA!!!
Having new members make comments in very old threads is pretty common, but to have the original thread starter actually answer back is very very rare indeed!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2015)

You are so right TheOldSalt.


----------

